# Relocating from Queretaro to D.F.



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

We recently moved to Queretaro from Guatemala so my wife could join a law firm that has offices in D.F. , Queretaro and Monterrey. As it turns out, the law firm will be sending her out of the country at least two to three times per month and I will be flying back and forth between Mexico in Guatemala at least once a month. We have therefore decided to relocate to D.F. to be closer to the airport. 
My question is can anyone tell us where we could find the following in D.F.:
1.	Middle class neighborhood the is predominantly Mexican
2.	Preferably not a gated community
3.	Rent in the range of US$750 to $1,000
4.	Close to a good bilingual private school, could be Catholic 
5.	Go bilingual private school, could Catholic, but not a must, all boys or mixed does not matter
6.	Within a 30 minute drive with no traffic (does not exist I know) and an hour with traffic to the airport.

Any recommendations, opinions, thoughts or ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Guategringo said:


> We recently moved to Queretaro from Guatemala so my wife could join a law firm that has offices in D.F. , Queretaro and Monterrey. As it turns out, the law firm will be sending her out of the country at least two to three times per month and I will be flying back and forth between Mexico in Guatemala at least once a month. We have therefore decided to relocate to D.F. to be closer to the airport.
> My question is can anyone tell us where we could find the following in D.F.:
> 1.	Middle class neighborhood the is predominantly Mexican
> 2.	Preferably not a gated community
> ...


You could try my neighborhood, colonia Cuauhtémoc. On a good day, you can get to the airport in under a half hour. Not sure about the bilingual private school but it fits the rest of your requirements.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

The Colonia Lindavista in Delegacion Gustavo Madero may offer some possibilities. It has numerous schools - primaria, secondaria, and prepatoria. It is generally within your commute time to the airport. Traffic can be very heavy in the morning rush (7 AM to ( AM) due to the numerous schools in the area as well as the normal work commute.

It is a solid middle class colonia with shopping and is the main location of the Instituto Politécnico Nacional. A 3 bedroom home or apartment may be found in the 10,000 to 17,500 Peso range which is above the upper range of your request. You will not find much in a good, safe middle class area in the D.F. for a 2-3 bedroom home/apartment at the lower end of your range within a reasonable commute of the airport.

Our 8 year old son goes to the Colegio Frances Hidalgo De Mexico which has primaria, secondaria and preparatoria schools. It has separate boys, girls and mixed schools except for prepa which is combined.

Colegio Francs Hidalgo de Mxico - CFH

Other colonias that fit your criteria are the various sections of San Juan de Aragon as well as the area Isla mentioned.


----------



## mexikatz (Mar 16, 2013)

One of the reasons we chose Cuernavaca was the relative ease of access to the airport in DF via the Pullman bus. About an hour and it is a very comfortable pleasant trip. It is not uncommon to see flight crew on the bus.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

mexikatz said:


> One of the reasons we chose Cuernavaca was the relative ease of access to the airport in DF via the Pullman bus. About an hour and it is a very comfortable pleasant trip. It is not uncommon to see flight crew on the bus.


Isla, Michmex thanks for the ideas and we will visit them all. Mexikatz, I had never thought of that idea and it could work. How about schooling in Cuernavaca? Familiar with any of that?


----------



## mexikatz (Mar 16, 2013)

Guategringo said:


> Isla, Michmex thanks for the ideas and we will visit them all. Mexikatz, I had never thought of that idea and it could work. How about schooling in Cuernavaca? Familiar with any of that?


Sorry - our four cats are home-schooled.

Here is a link to an email group for the Cuernavaca 'newcomers' group where you can ask some questions. 
CuernAds : Cuernavaca Ads Email Exchange


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mexikatz said:


> One of the reasons we chose Cuernavaca was the relative ease of access to the airport in DF via the Pullman bus. About an hour and it is a very comfortable pleasant trip. It is not uncommon to see flight crew on the bus.


Is that an hour to the airport itself or just to the city?


----------



## mexikatz (Mar 16, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Is that an hour to the airport itself or just to the city?


Here's a link. You can give them a call.
Grupo Pullman de Morelos


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

michmex said:


> The Colonia Lindavista in Delegacion Gustavo Madero may offer some possibilities. It has numerous schools - primaria, secondaria, and prepatoria. It is generally within your commute time to the airport. Traffic can be very heavy in the morning rush (7 AM to ( AM) due to the numerous schools in the area as well as the normal work commute.
> 
> It is a solid middle class colonia with shopping and is the main location of the Instituto Politécnico Nacional. A 3 bedroom home or apartment may be found in the 10,000 to 17,500 Peso range which is above the upper range of your request. You will not find much in a good, safe middle class area in the D.F. for a 2-3 bedroom home/apartment at the lower end of your range within a reasonable commute of the airport.
> 
> ...


Thanks Michmex. Found a home in Colonia Lindavista , signing papers next week to rent. A little more than I budgeted for but it has a huge lawn with areas of trees. Meeting with Colegio Francis Hidalgo de Mixco on Monday......


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

Good luck on your relo to Lindavista.


----------

